# BoneMonkey :(



## Linkiboy (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## adgloride (Feb 19, 2008)

BoneMonkey for Test Section Mod


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 20, 2008)

I never actually liked BoneMonkey, sure, he was funny and random at times, but I just don't like him. I'm happy he's gone.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 20, 2008)

I either hated him or loved him I can't decide, or both at the same time.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 20, 2008)

:'(


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

IMO he was really really funny.
Please dude, come back.


----------



## bobrules (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## bobrules (Feb 20, 2008)

nice music


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> nice music



Dude (I totally miss you) by Tenacious D.
If Twiffles is sad, I'm sad.


----------



## Orc (Feb 20, 2008)

[title:Linkiboy...]I knew you were gay for BoneMonkey.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 20, 2008)

bonemonkey is gone?........


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> [title:Linkiboy...]I knew you were gay for BoneMonkey.


It's called guy love. 

Others know it as friendship.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 20, 2008)

This song's great.

BTW, BoneMonkey we're waiting for you!


----------



## dice (Feb 20, 2008)

Bonemonkey's been suspended... so no he's not dead or anything like that. Once he's done his time he'll return (should he choose to).

Now I'll keep this thread open but any more threads created on this subject will be closed.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 20, 2008)

well i guess we better enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 20, 2008)

Can't enjoy anything fully, unless BoneMonkey is there to say something.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 20, 2008)

Sig BoneMonkey made.

he says "i will only return if i get a apology and my suspension is lifted or i will never return !"


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)

he can always take refuge at your place, linki


----------



## Maktub (Feb 20, 2008)

Linki does the monkey in its box. It screams but he won't have no voice here no more... So linki... you're mean.
lol dick penis rofl.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 20, 2008)

He will return.  Just watch.


----------



## Orc (Feb 20, 2008)

_And now I shall be humming this song on the way to school thinking about BoneMonkey, life and coffee._​


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## dice (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Sig BoneMonkey made.
> 
> he says "i will only return if i get a apology and my suspension is lifted or i will never return !"


He's friggin online now, he just can't post.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 20 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sig BoneMonkey made.
> ...


You mean he is watching us from above?


Just like the AntiVVoltz....=(


----------



## theman69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gbatemp is an addiction to him just like bacon


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, wtf is playing Tenacious D?


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 20, 2008)

BoneMonkey is watching you ScuberSteve.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Okay, wtf is playing Tenacious D?



Err...possibly the flash animation (well static with music to be correct  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) in Boy's first post. 

Hint the picture







I'll miss ya Bonemonkey good luck with the urine soaked cardboard box in the sky


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 20, 2008)

Wait, I thought that once you were suspended or banned, if you can to GBAtemp you'd be sucked into medieval a castle.  But now people can still see?  WTF?


----------



## Westside (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Maktub @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Linki does the monkey in its box. It screams but he won't have no voice here no more... So linki... you're mean.
> *lol dick penis rofl*.


My point exactly.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

BoneMonkey AND Fidel Castro in the same day.... coincidence?


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> BoneMonkey AND Fidel Castro in the same day.... coincidence?



i think not


----------



## adgloride (Feb 20, 2008)

BoneMonkeys writing replys for GBATEMP as well speak.  Then he will copy and paste them onto the forum when his posting ban is over.  500 posts in one day ftw.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> BoneMonkey AND Fidel Castro in the same day.... coincidence?



Are they one person?


----------



## Westside (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> BoneMonkeys writing replys for GBATEMP as well speak.Â Then he will copy and paste them onto the forum when his posting ban is over.Â 500 posts in one day ftw.








 , Man, I can't wait for the insanity.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 21, 2008)

It's been insanity with BoneMonkey since he joined.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't hurt me Bone.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> BoneMonkeys writing replys for GBATEMP as well speak.Â Then he will copy and paste them onto the forum when his posting ban is over.Â 500 posts in one day ftw.



while he is at it, he should write a script to do the work for him


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2008)

Who's bonemonkey?
Actually. Who cares.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Good song though.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 21, 2008)

BoneMoney, please come back, I promise I'll be a good pirate =)


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 21, 2008)

from june 03, and you DONT know who bonemonkey is?
*shuns the non-believer*

Alternate:
If you were being sarcastic, i apologize.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 21, 2008)

:'(


----------



## Foie (Feb 21, 2008)

Meh.  I'm kind of glad he's gone.  But in a sad sort of way.


----------



## notnarb (Feb 21, 2008)

ITT 2 things, blasphemy and good things about Bonemonkey


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Moots (Feb 21, 2008)

Gather round, gather round. I'd like to tell you all a story, a story about a skeletal primate who won the hearts and hatred of an entire community.

Now some people would say I knew BoneMonkey closer than any other, some say closer than most.
Then there are others still, who would say I knew him not at all and I they would be spot on.

But I digress

I would like to draw to your attention the striking similarities between GBATEMP's controversial first primate, BoneMonkey, and another man in history, who although accepted by many of his own, was also condemned by the very leaders of his community. Followed diligently by some, hated by others, condemned by the community's elders, soon only to rise again, while his "followers" eagerly await his return. BoneMonkey has become biggest martyr since the man we call Jesus.

From an early age it was clear that BoneMonkey was different. Strange, diabolical, and wildly arrogant, many people were scared and intimidated by BoneMonkey's wild and sometimes downright malicious forward thinking. For many a year BoneMonkey tried to suppress his thoughts and views, so as to conform to something that society deemed "Acceptable" or "Normal" but he could only maintain the charade for so long.

One tuesday afternoon, BoneMonkey got into an argument with an elderly man over the state of piracy on the internet while loitering out front of a local pornography shop. Despite BoneMonkey's best efforts, the man refused to accept BoneMonkey's point of view, telling him he was sick, demented and just down right wrong. BoneMonkey then lit the man on fire, using his giant burning fat spattering corpse as a torch to burn down the entire town. That day BoneMonkey, nearly choking on the acrid smoke of that poor town, left to never return.

It was not until many years later that BM as I like to call him, well would have called him, if I ever talked to or about him prior to this post. Anyhow it was not until many years later that he stumbled upon the place called GBATEMP. BoneMonkey quickly began making a name for himself, when  he registered under the name BoneMonkey, and shortly after, his fellow tempers began to take a shining to the crazy primate, many found his sense of humour refreshing, others found it revolting but regardless everyone in the community was drawn to this outrageous, up and coming, calcium fortified GBATemper

For many months(I don't know how long exactly, I was too lazy to check) did people connect far and wide to hear to words of BoneMonkey until one day BoneMonkey had gone too far....according to a MOD. This part I am a little hazy on as I don't actually know why he was banned, or for how long, I just happened to stumble upon the link on the main page. HOWEVER! Many, many people were deeply saddened, some were indifferent, and some extremely pleased that BM was out of the GBATEMP picture, but none are sure for how long, or if he will even be back.

ALAS Retain hope! For those of you who enjoyed the musings of BM, when his ban is over I am sure he will rise again, he lurks even this very day, and when he does he will be even more grand, more over the top, even more not MOD friendly, and lead those who liked him into a new GBATEMP era, and drag the rest of you, kicking and screaming int that era whether you like it or not.

And when that happens, we will all be lucky enough to say "I was there, I was there when that wrong was righted, I was there when BoneMonkey saved GBATEMP"

Good Evening.


----------



## Tweaked (Feb 21, 2008)

your a spaghetti


----------



## tjas (Feb 21, 2008)

Didn't like him..

It's the pick! of destiny..


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 21, 2008)

Who cares about this faggit...move on tempers...move on.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> Who cares about this faggit...move on tempers...move on.



DIE!!!

slowly....


----------



## xalphax (Feb 21, 2008)

bonemonkeeeh!!

we need you here


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to play that RPG


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 21, 2008)

I totally don't miss you, dude. But who missed me?


----------



## Icarus (Feb 21, 2008)

Can I be BoneMonkey 2?


----------



## dice (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(amptor @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> I dunno why I'm posting this but anyways...
> 
> 
> So bonemonkey is gone?  SpikeyNDS told me he isn't returning to the irc channel ever again and I was reading here that he is "RIP" which to me just signifies that he quit the forum as well.
> ...



It was *alleged* that bm kept appearing on irc today posting links to certain nasty sites under another nick. Obviously that ip address was banned.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 21, 2008)

from, BoneMonkey


----------



## JPH (Feb 21, 2008)

Did he really send that to you?


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 21, 2008)

yes.


----------



## dice (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## VVoltz (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 21 2008 said:


>







Even dice phails sometimes.
Hi5 dice my man. You rock.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 21, 2008)

aaaugh
I'm so phail.
I phail on purpose sometimes, ya know, so that the real phailures can feel good.


----------



## amptor (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> I never actually liked BoneMonkey, sure, he was funny and random at times, but I just don't like him. I'm happy he's gone.



LMAO!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pikajoy.jpg pls


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2008)

I 4ail at phailing, which means... GREAT SUCCESS!!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 22, 2008)

this is heavy


----------



## amptor (Feb 22, 2008)

bonemonkey always hangs out in the lame channel on irc, no wonder he is pissy


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> this is heavy


IT'S OVER 9000 JIGAWATTS!!!!!!


----------



## amptor (Feb 22, 2008)

heh I don't think the thread about me got to 5 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe it is cuz I don't go on irc and say stuff like 'i quit sk3n3'.  Which I actually did quit the scene but nobody noticed or cared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz realistically it doesn't matter if someone does or not if you think about it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 22, 2008)

this is light


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

A poem for the great BoneMonkey:


_
BoneMonkey, BoneMonkey, where has thou gone?,

Without you here, the Testing Area is no fun,

We miss you so dearly,

Why, oh why,

Did you create a topic 'Mac vs PC'?!,

We miss your jokes,

We lift up our hopes,

That soon, you will return to us blokes
_​

That's the best I got.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 22, 2008)

you rhymed towards the end, which made up for the rest of it


----------



## cubin' (Feb 22, 2008)

My heart yearns for bonemonkey and his antics


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2008)

:'( , Boner, please come back, I miss you.
♫ I love you more today than yestarday,
but not as much as tomorrow!♫


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 22, 2008)

It's too bad he can only read, and not post.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 22, 2008)

never actually noticed the flamewar that he apparently started, so I gues it wasn't THAT major...

But yeah he's gotten tons of warns lol.

@amptor: do any of our irc channels not suck? gbatemp, ndstemp, and wiitemp are mainly for downloading stuff while gbatemp.net is for discussion, but none of them have much talking going on...


----------



## Verocity (Feb 22, 2008)

We are the only two users that use bone as our avatar's.

DryBones and BoneMonkey.

I need my BoneMonkey back, so that we can continue the revolution of boned avatars.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2008)

BoneMonkey: you betrayed my trust in you, I thought we had a deal.

Now you're carrying on like you're some kinda innocent or something. Monkey please! You KNOW better.

Drop the charade, you know I'm the only reason you weren't banned 3 months ago.

Apologize and I'll drop the suspension now, or just wait it out, and carry on with the deceit. Your choice.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't even really know the guy, why did he go?


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2008)

Stop being so stubborn, we miss you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're the only one at fault here, apologize to the staff and get your account back.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 22, 2008)

wow, i wonder how gbatemp would act, if i was suspened?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





well i don't think anyone would notice


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 22, 2008)

I dont know. Who are you again.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 22, 2008)

How can one not know BoneMonkey?


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 22, 2008)

He apologized:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *BoneMonkey:*
> yep im being the bigger person and saying i'm sorry


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> He apologized:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who sees the irony in that phrase?


----------



## theman69 (Feb 22, 2008)

hugecock is here O.o


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Skeletal Count Bacon has returned


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 22, 2008)

BoneMonkey haz returned!


----------



## science (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > He apologized:
> ...



Nope. It was a forced apology if I've ever seen one. 

But I don't want to start a fight. Welcome back MoneBonkey


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(science @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...


Yes, welcome back zook.


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > He apologized:
> ...


It was a half assed apology indeed, I don't think anyone except him self would disagree. I don't understand what he has to be so upset about.  I've done some pretty shitty things in the past and the worst I've got was a NON-OFFICIAL warning.  I learn my lesson, properly apologized, felt pretty shitty about myself and moved on.  This guy, getting warning after warning still thinks he is superior... Oh Mighty lord, what an unreasonable fuck this event turned out to be...


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 22, 2008)

he's here !
he was viewing the "What are you eating now?" thr


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

I miss him too :-(


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> I miss him too :-(








*tears of joy*


now bring on the funny pictures!


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...


A man of his work indeed. mthrnite is proving to be a gentleman.
You better appreciate that BoneMonkey.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> I miss him too :-(



Who do you miss?


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2008)

Outstanding, Bonmonkey is back, we can go back to our sleep now.  Please don't do anything stupid so that when I wake up and check GBAtemp tomorrow, you're band again...  we really miss you,  :'(


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Outstanding, Bonmonkey is back, we can go back to our sleep now.Â Please don't do anything stupid so that when I wake up and check GBAtemp tomorrow, you're band again...Â we really miss you,Â :'(


Hell, I can bet 20 Bucks he won't make it to December 2008.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Feb 22, 2008)

Please keep that post-whoring BoneMonkey out of here!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> from, BoneMonkey




no one liked my comic ?


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > from, BoneMonkey
> ...


It was alright, funny, but not ROFL DONKEYBALLS funny.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> ...


Man, that was cruel. No Claymore for you!


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...



Don't you mean no *MORE CLAY* for you?


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...



No, I meant Clay Moore, I think West is in love with the guy. He seems to be friends with Rambo too.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

how you guys liking the avatar ?


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> how you guys liking the avatar ?



kick.



ass.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 22, 2008)

He's back!


----------



## cubin' (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> BoneMonkey: you betrayed my trust in you, I thought we had a deal.
> 
> Now you're carrying on like you're some kinda innocent or something. Monkey please! You KNOW better.
> 
> ...



I'm glad your back bmonk. but listen to mthrnite. He's wise beyond his years. (and that's saying a lot!)


----------

